# Amazing potty trained baby goats



## kritterkeeper

I am just amazed we have raised 10 bottle baby goats in our house over the years, but all those time it was March to June when we did it so we just always took them outside to go potty, but had lots of accidents in the house still, well :leap: I have a 3 1/2 week old Doe and buck 75 % ND 25% Nubian-- in the house right now and i set up a wire dog crate up with puppy pads in it,

by the back door and when ever they ate or woke up or I thought it had been awhile since they went last time I would put them in the crate to go potty and they could not come out till they did... 

well starting last week the buck starting go in by himself and going and then coming out the doe has taken a little longer to get the hang of it but she is starting to do it on her own to now... at first she would just go in because he did because they are alway together.. but today she did it all on her own...

I am just amazed...

Little things make my day... :angelgoat:


----------



## AndersonAcres

That IS truly amazing!! :applaud: I've never heard of a house-trained goat before! Congratulations!


----------



## ecologystudent

Is that for both pee and poo? I'd heard of people pee-training goats, but I haven't heard of anyone poo-training them as well. That's really cool.


----------



## myfainters

That is great!! I've also heard that you can litterbox train them....


----------



## kritterkeeper

poo if they are in there already but pee is the best and it is not 100% affective as they both just tried to prove to me but they got caught and put in there...


----------



## lissablack

I don't think that's a little thing at all, that is really terrific! Good for you!

Jan


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Funny this should post now...
I was just "shopping" around on a friends goat site (Joyful Hearts) in california. She has super sweet and well bred Nigerian Dwarf goats...
Anyway, I came across this INCREDIBLE little story/blog about two wethers that she sold.
They are also potty trained!! Plus one actually rides a skate board and can play dead (plays fainting goat actually!). It's an amazing little blog/story to read about. 
http://www.fishyandnumber9.com/Site/Welcome.html

My daughter is adamant that she is going to teach her 2010 doeling to skate board now! LOL!
onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

Amazing... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz

What a great accomplishment! Smarter than most think they are aren't they?!


----------



## DebMc

WTG! :thumb: I wonder if they'll be knocking on the door to use the indoor "crate" latrine after you move them outside??? Hey, you could teach them to ring the door bell! :wink:



Bellafire Farm said:


> Funny this should post now...
> I was just "shopping" around on a friends goat site (Joyful Hearts) in california. She has super sweet and well bred Nigerian Dwarf goats...
> Anyway, I came across this INCREDIBLE little story/blog about two wethers that she sold.
> They are also potty trained!! Plus one actually rides a skate board and can play dead (plays fainting goat actually!). It's an amazing little blog/story to read about.
> http://www.fishyandnumber9.com/Site/Welcome.html
> 
> My daughter is adamant that she is going to teach her 2010 doeling to skate board now! LOL!
> onder:


Thanks for posting this link. It's nice to know I'm not the only goat-crazy person out there training goaties to do tricks for treats. <lol> I'd love to teach my girls to skateboard but we don't have any pavement, even our roads are dirt. That Fishy goat is so cute, not to mention smart!

Deb Mc


----------



## kritterkeeper

I also went and to that site and read her stuff...:LOL made me feel like I was not crazy either.. I liked her comment about I though I would never say ... get that goat of the counter..... 

Donna B


----------



## kritterkeeper

I caught Ace going to potty on the puppy pad this morning- Tried to catch Bella but she must think that is a private thing and has decided she is not going to go if I am watching.. I also added a few other pictures of them playing in the house.. 

oh course the one of Ace using the puppy pad is the last picture...

Donna B


----------



## PumpkinandCookie

Here is a really cute video about litter-box trained goats. The Adventures of Pumpkin and Cookie: We're Just a Couple of Potty Girls!






The Adventures of Pumpkin and Cookie on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PumpkinandCookie


----------



## janeen128

Wow!! So cool


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , I have to show this to my husband , lol.
Now I will have to give this a go with my little Sweatpea


----------



## happybleats

wonderful job!! : ) now if you can train them not to jump on the coffee table lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy I love your new avatar


----------



## Axykatt

PumpkinandCookie said:


> Here is a really cute video about litter-box trained goats. The Adventures of Pumpkin and Cookie: We're Just a Couple of Potty Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Adventures of Pumpkin and Cookie on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PumpkinandCookie


My Peggy Sue is trained to do her business on command, too! She DOES live in the house and has her whole life. She's a 3 y/o Pygmy. I just bring her out every couple hours or when she gets up from lying down and tell her, "Do yer peeps, Peggy Sue!" We almost never have pee accidents, though we occasionally have berries.


----------

